# Focal DSP



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

It just popped up on their Facebook. FSP-8

FSP-8, the first digital sound processor of Focal | Focal | Listen Beyond


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I'd probably go with the Mosconi Gladen DSP 6to8 or 8to 12 Aerospace over the Focal.


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

I haven't DLed it yet but the software looks colorful.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

seems like it does center channel and rears.. interesting. wonder how its done


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

I'll play with it when I get home in a few hours.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

its nothing crazy. 10 band parametric per channel. time alignment, crossovers. only interesting thing seems to be the 5.1 surround.


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

In for more info


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

We've been missing a surround DSP. It would be wise to fill that little hole with more cars coming with center channels these days.


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

Upmixer from AF gonna fix that 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

MrGreen83 said:


> Upmixer from AF gonna fix that
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


with still no word on development, i wouldnt expect anything anytime soon. the speakers alone took years to come out after audiofrog was announced


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

Yeah. One day.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

DC/Hertz said:


> We've been missing a surround DSP. It would be wise to fill that little hole with more cars coming with center channels these days.












Center channel does not equate to surround. In fact, I would pose that you you can run a center channel without surround and surround without a center channel. 

As it is there are several DSPs that will properly process differential rear fill which is essentially what you get with most name-branded surround sound upmixers. 

As far as the center is concerned, Focal is very thin on details. And with the mystery configuration buttons in the GUI, you have no idea what the processor is actually doing. Without any name branding for the upmixer in the system, one would assume that Focal did not license any upmixing for center/surround from the big names (Dolby, DTS, Penteo, etc.). More likely they are providing a simple L+R with the ability to control level. Every DSP capable of doing that for a "subwoofer" channel has the same capability. Albeit with more transparency than what Focal is providing. I would prefer the approach of Mosconi/Gladen and Helix for mixing a center to Focal's if you aren't getting a branded upmixer with fancy center steering algorithm. 

But, that is just my 2 cents.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

DC/Hertz said:


> We've been missing a surround DSP. It would be wise to fill that little hole with more cars coming with center channels these days.


There have been those pesky Alpine processors out for like 15 years.


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

Yeah the alpines. But that's it since the MS-8 left us. IMO that constitutes a gap in the market.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

DC/Hertz said:


> Yeah the alpines. But that's it since the MS-8 left us. IMO that constitutes a gap in the market.


how is there a gap if theres one that fills the shoes? its not much but its still there. and its more powerful then the fabled audison processors


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

Well that's my opinion. Only 1 available for now. IMO.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

cobb2819 said:


> There have been those pesky Alpine processors out for like 15 years.


And who wants to run a processor running antiquated 15 year old technology. It's not like they're capable of championships or anything.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

rton20s said:


> And who wants to run a processor running antiquated 15 year old technology. It's not like they're capable of championships or anything.


----------



## brother_c (Sep 21, 2015)

For all of you...

Bring all of your DSP's to Andy's lab and wait for the results.

Done


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

brother_c said:


> For all of you...
> 
> Bring all of your DSP's to Andy's lab and wait for the results.
> 
> Done


lol wut?


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

SkizeR said:


> lol wut?


----------



## sprocket1597 (Oct 24, 2016)

I just emailed the Australian distributor. "wont be here for another month" and cost "around $899 mark" (thats australian dollars)


----------



## brother_c (Sep 21, 2015)

wait don't tell me Andy doesn't have a lab and there's someone else up to speaker somethings around here waaaaatttttt



rton20s said:


>


----------



## brother_c (Sep 21, 2015)

that just to CRAY CRAY for my vacuum tube cathodic resistor a$$ someone get some blinky light experiments maybe an LCD


----------



## brother_c (Sep 21, 2015)

im out


----------



## brother_c (Sep 21, 2015)

hows this for some old Focal technology you haters...

sticker says apple git sum

An idea for iPad Pro space edition - diyAudio


----------



## brother_c (Sep 21, 2015)

Say something about an Egyptian audio company in France. You see class D digital sticker boys club, engineering moves beyond V=IR in some ways. VLSI becomes IC and you stickers so until next time keep dropping hurts.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

can someone explain to me wtf just happened to this thread?


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

No idea but it's entertaining.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

brother_c, set JT up with your drug dealer


----------



## brother_c (Sep 21, 2015)

his name is certified d rock lol


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)




----------



## alachua (Jun 30, 2008)

SkizeR said:


> brother_c, set JT up with your drug dealer


Careful, he is from Hawaii. From my research of watching old episodes of Cops and an occasional Dog the Bounty Hunter, they prefer meth on the islands. :laugh:


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

alachua said:


> Careful, he is from Hawaii. From my research of watching old episodes of Cops and an occasional Dog the Bounty Hunter, they prefer meth on the islands. :laugh:


----------



## brother_c (Sep 21, 2015)

Oh PS


----------



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

I just read this thread and it is the ****ing strangest thread i have ever read. From talking about the focal processor, to brother_c getting all Nancy Grace on our ass for someone knocking Focal, or at least I thank thats what he was trying to say, and finally the thread ends up talking about dog the bounty hunter and meth heads!! WTF??


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

First visit to DIYMA in a while?


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

It seems like this DSP is not getting the Dyma seal of approval before it is even released


----------



## brother_c (Sep 21, 2015)

IMO this thread is the most legit stamped approval possible and gets right to the point.



Alrojoca said:


> It seems like this DSP is not getting the Dyma seal of approval before it is even released


----------



## ohiodish (Jul 6, 2010)

Sometimes I wonder why I bother using the search to find info on a specific product. Most of the time there is nothing even on the subject you are searching. Like this thread...


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

ohiodish said:


> Sometimes I wonder why I bother using the search to find info on a specific product. Most of the time there is nothing even on the subject you are searching. Like this thread...


Even though the Focal FSP-8 has now been out for a while, there are likely few people who have used it. And even less that have used it enough to really be able to provide detailed information and feedback. Keep in mind that this is a $1000, eight channel DSP that really doesn't do anything to set itself apart from DSPs costing far less. 

If you're searching for information, I would suggest contacting your local Focal dealer, or Crutchfield.


----------

